# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Tư vấn nâng cấp ram?

## Lenguyen1508

mình có cái máy tính để bàn pc 2100 nhưng ram lai gắn là cây pc 3200 .mình đang xài cây ram 512 gắn ở dimm 2,bây giờ mình muốn nâng cấp thêm ram .mình muốn gắn thêm cây 1g có được không ?máy mình chạy ram ddr 400 mhz ,có 4 khe ram theo chế độ single .có cần chỉnh thông số gì không?gắn cái ram nào trước . mong các bạn tư vấn dùm .thanks nhiều!!!!!

----------


## maruco

*tùy vào main của bạn nữa*

bạn phải coi tên main của bạn là gì – để biết nó hỗ trợ tối đa bao nhiêu gb ram và mỗi thanh dung lượng bao nhiêu. 



nếu muốn máy chạy ổn định thì các ram phải có cùng tốc độ buss, cùng nhãn hiệu càng tốt – có thể chạy ở dual change. 



máy bạn xài drr mình nghĩ có thể thêm ram dc – nếu còn khe trống – còn cắm dc thanh 1gb main nó nhận không thì mình không chắc , vì mình chưa biết tên main của bạn. giá ram drr giờ cũng không rẽ. nó mắc hơn drr2 và drr3 nữa (so với thanh cùng dung lượng)...



gắn ram thì gắng cái nào vào khe nào – hay gắn cái nào trước thì tùy bạn...





> nhưng ram lai gắn là cây pc 3200


 - 
mình chưa nghe ram nào hiệu này…


good luck!
​

----------


## saogacon89

*cho chi tiết cái main đi bạn*

thường thì main có hai khe cùng màu là có thể chay kênh đôi (chạy cùng lúc 2 ram), bạn mua thêm 1 cây ram 1gb nữa thì chạy được 1.5 gb ram.
bạn cho biết chi tiết tên main đi bạn, để mình check thử coi main này chạy được ddram2 không, chứ ddram bây giờ ít hàng và đắt lắm. tốt nhất là coi cái dòng ký hiệu ghi trên main (vd: "ga p55-ud...", g41/ich7...)

----------

